# Oils for Froth Flotation on Ore?



## GoldHappy (Dec 30, 2013)

Can someone point us in the right direction on where to purchase the proper oils (and which ones to buy besides Pine Oil) for froth flotation for recovering microscopic gold in heavily sulfide ores? We've ground our ore to 200 mesh and are ready to give it a try, but we've been trying to call SN Flomin last week and this week and they've been closed. Anywhere else (local stores or internet) to pick it up? 

Thanks for any help you can offer!!


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 30, 2013)

Might be good to let us know where you are located :shock: 
It does get pretty expensive to ship liquids.


----------



## GoldHappy (Dec 30, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> Might be good to let us know where you are located :shock:
> It does get pretty expensive to ship liquids.



Good point, thanks. On the West Coast.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 31, 2013)

Give these guy's a try.
http://www.sierrachemicalcompany.com/

They are located in Sacramento and supply most of the prospectors chemical needs here in the central valley. If they don't have what you need listed online, call them and ask if they can get what you need of refer you to a supplier.


----------



## GoldHappy (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks so much. Missed them today, but maybe on Thursday. We're in the Pacific N.W.


----------



## Reno Chris (Mar 9, 2014)

Normally flotation optimization is done by a specialized lab. There is more to flotation than just the oil, and it depends on what the mix of sulfides you have actually is - is it Galena? Arsenopyrite? Chalcopyrite? just regular pyrite? Different minerals take different oils and other chemicals to float them. That's why the details of optimization is left to a specialized lab.


----------

